# counter strike for mac os x



## miguet001 (Apr 21, 2009)

i need help to install counterstrike on a mac os x. every time i try to download it, it says i need an application to do so, but i don't have one! And don't use big words, i'm only fourteen!!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

CS does not run on Macs. That's all there is to it. It is a Windows only game. And for that matter, not one that you can download and use legally. The only legal way to get CS downloaded is via Steam, and again, it is Windows only.


----------



## miguet001 (Apr 21, 2009)

oh, alright then. thanks.:smile:


----------



## doh123 (Apr 23, 2009)

you can run it on Macs using Crossover Games (free trial, but have to pay to keep it)... its a supported game... or us open source Wine... but thats much more complicated


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

For those to work, you have to have an Intel based Mac. G3's, G4's and G5's will not work.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

For those to work, you have to have an Intel based Mac. G3's, G4's and G5's will not work.


----------

